# DTC Drive of ipm motor



## persian67 (Aug 28, 2013)

hi fellas
i am working on simulation of direct torque control of ipm motors.
but my results have some problems, for instance the currents r'nt sinusoidal and with changing the parameters of motor, results is totally wrong
any body can help or send me a simulink file??


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

persian67 said:


> hi fellas
> i am working on simulation of direct torque control of ipm motors.
> but my results have some problems, for instance the currents r'nt sinusoidal and with changing the parameters of motor, results is totally wrong
> any body can help or send me a simulink file??


Look at this models
http://www.ece.umn.edu/users/riaz/macsim/electricdrives.zip
This are made by Professor Riaz at University of Minnesota
You might need to adapt them for your use but these models should work on every platform and they are built from scratch.
One of the few Matlab models I have found to be useful for practical implementation (not libs which are not modyfiable and produce crap).
There is a model which uses DTC (with switching table) for IM, you should be able to adapt it to your model for IPM


----------

